# BERGWERK All-Mountain Hardtail "Prototype"



## RK @ BERGWERK (19. Dezember 2008)

"zitat" Anfang
Die neue Hinterradaufnahme mit Steckachse, endlich ein gelungenes Schaltauge und ein Einsatzbereich der Vordergabel von 100 bis 140mm. 
Sowas in diese Richtung, wäre bestimmt der ideale Nachfolger des normalen Mercurys. "zitat" Ende


So ähnlich mit X-12 Steckachse............und 1.5er Steuerrohr......  hier der PROTOTYPE !!!! 
Und bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt, es wäre "irgendein Nachbau, muss ich aufklären. Die Konstruktionszeichnung hierfür gibt es schon seit Anfang 2006 !!!






[url=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## $TNT$peterle (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
nach längerem Mitlesen in diesem Forum nun mein erster Beitrag. 

Den Rahmen finde ich sehr schön (kein Hydroforming) und interessant. Von daher hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen. Ich weiss, es ist ein Prototyp, hoffe aber dennoch, dass mir die ein oder andere Antwort gegeben werden kann.

Vorneweg ganz prinzipiell: Wie lange dauert es vom Prototypenstadium zum Serienprodukt?

Nun ans Eingemachte:
Welches Gewicht ist für den Rahmen angepeilt?
Wird er disc-only sein?
Bekommt der Rahmen durchgehende Schaltzugführungen, auch für den Umwerfer? Dieser Punkt ist mir sehr wichtig, da es wohl sehr wenige Rahmen mit komplett durchgehender Führung (v.a. auch für den Umwerfer) gibt.
Gibt es schon einen angestrebten Preis für den Rahmen?

So, das wars. 
Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Antworten.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (19. Dezember 2008)

Eine Option auf ein Exzentrisches Tretlager und die Option hinten Rohloff fahren zu können wäre doch fein. (hinten drehmomentabstützung)

ein enduro-hardtail wird bestimmt vorwiegend von leuten gefahren, welche ohne die üblichen fully-sorgen einfach nur biken wollen.

passt gut mit dem sorgloskonzept einer Rohloff zusammen.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (19. Dezember 2008)

Wie lange dauert es vom Prototypenstadium zum Serienprodukt?
ich gehe zur Zeit von 4-5 Monaten aus

Welches Gewicht ist für den Rahmen angepeilt? zur Zeit haben wir 1860gr. bei Rahmengröße "L"

Wird er disc-only sein? V-Brake oder Firmtech optional möglich, jeder bekommt "sein" Bike 

Bekommt der Rahmen durchgehende Schaltzugführungen, auch für den Umwerfer? ja

Gibt es schon einen angestrebten Preis für den Rahmen? steht noch nicht fest


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (19. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Eine Option auf ein Exzentrisches Tretlager und die Option hinten Rohloff fahren zu können wäre doch fein. (hinten drehmomentabstützung)
> 
> ein enduro-hardtail wird bestimmt vorwiegend von leuten gefahren, welche ohne die üblichen fully-sorgen einfach nur biken wollen.
> 
> passt gut mit dem sorgloskonzept einer Rohloff zusammen.



ist in jedem Fall eine Überlegung wert...........


----------



## $TNT$peterle (19. Dezember 2008)

Super. Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Dezember 2008)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> ist in jedem Fall eine Überlegung wert...........



Siehe auch Nicolai Argon FR, was vom Konzept her ähnlich ist ....

- Rohloff-Kompatibiliät wäre ein Muss !
- Reifenfreiheit für 2.6 Zoll !

Dann beginne ich mal über einen Nachfolger für mein Mercury nachzudenken.


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Dezember 2008)

hallo ich hab da auch ein paar gedanken
1 wechselbare ausfall enden (zum verschieben) dann geht rohlof ssp kettens.
2 bremsaufnahme für 180 scheiben ohne adapter
3 iscg aufnahme (hammerschmidt kefü)
4 rahmen für gabeln bis 160mm 
5 lenkwinkel 68-69
6 durchgehende zug verlegung is ja eh klar (auch für rohloff)
7 lieber haltbar als zu leicht
8 kettensteben  415-425 (ihr hab da jede menge platz)
9 tiefes oberrohr (mehr platz zum spielen)
9 2,5 reifen sollte locker platz haben das sich kein stein klemmt ect.

jaja meine ideen sind etwas mehr richtung heftiges fahren
aber die wilden räder machen spass ich fahr selber ein 2souls  ssp mit 16cm gabel 

für weitere ideen einfach mal bei uns hier vorbei schauen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200238&page=91
da steht zwar freeride aber das ist nur ein name


----------



## wookie (20. Dezember 2008)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> - Rohloff-Kompatibiliät wäre ein Muss !
> - Reifenfreiheit für 2.6 Zoll !






böser_wolf schrieb:


> 1 wechselbare ausfall enden (zum verschieben) dann geht rohlof ssp kettens.



exzentrisches tretlager sieht doch besser aus und ist nicht so fummelig zum montieren.

sicher wird das ein problem mit dem neuen steckachsen-system am HR geben, da müsste sicher eine sonderlösung für rohloff her.

steckachse am fully klingt für mich logisch, aber warum eine steckachse am hardtail, was ja sowieso einen super-steifen rahmen hat?


----------



## $TNT$peterle (20. Dezember 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> 4 rahmen für gabeln bis 160mm
> ...
> 7 lieber haltbar als zu leicht
> ...
> ...


 
Also ich muss für mich sagen, dass gerade das (relativ) geringe Gewicht verlockend klingt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass der Rahmen ein Super-Leichtgewicht ist und damit bei jedem gröberen Kontakt mit der Umwelt auseinanderbrechen wwürde. 
Dennoch gibt es, denke ich, bereits genug bestehende Alternativen mit bis zu 160 mm und 2,2+ kg. Mit den momentanen Daten würde mir nur ein (mir bekannter) Konkurrent einfallen: Liteville 101.
Ich würde so ein Rad auch gerne mal in der Ebene schnell bewegen wollen, und wie schon in einem anderen Thread bereits gesagt wurde (sinngemäß entsprechend meiner Interpretation):
Zwischen den 80-100 mm Racefeilen und 160mm Schwergewichten klafft eine große Lücke, die gefüllt werden möchte.


----------



## noco (20. Dezember 2008)

> exzentrisches tretlager sieht doch besser aus und ist nicht so fummelig zum montieren



Hält m.M. nicht mal im Trekkingbereich zuverlässig die Position 
Vielleicht gibt´s aber auch andere Erfahrungen

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (20. Dezember 2008)

noco schrieb:


> Hält m.M. nicht mal im Trekkingbereich zuverlässig die Position
> Vielleicht gibt´s aber auch andere Erfahrungen
> 
> Bernd



da gibt es verschiedene, richtig montiert hält das super


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Dezember 2008)

naja exzenter 
ich sehs halt so austauschbare ausfallenden verschiebbar 
bremsaufahme an den ausfallenden 
da hast du einen rahmen und kannst mit verschieden platten
alle möglichkeiten abdecken 
und einstellen ist genauso einfach wie beim exzenter
und nix knarzt oder so


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Dezember 2008)

$TNT$peterle schrieb:


> Mit den momentanen Daten würde mir nur ein (mir bekannter) Konkurrent einfallen: Liteville 101.



Liteville mag keine Rohlofff - deswegen mag ich kein Liteville ... von daher bleibt für mich momentan nur das Argon-FR von Nicolai in diesem Bereich.

Von Zonenschein gäbe es noch das Galileo Rohloff Evo II, da habe ich aber Bedenken mit der 42er Rohrdurchmesser für die Sattelstütze. Mit einem 31,6er Standard-Stützmaß wäre mir das deutlich lieber, bezüglich Freiheit der Teilewahl.

Hab 2 Rohloffs (190er Scheibe, Mavic EX-729) die zwischen Fully, Hardtail und Tandem hin- und hergereicht werden, je nachdem auf was ich gerade Lust habe.

Das Mercury fahre ich mit der Pike auf 95mm, was so am oberen Ende des noch gut fahrbaren ist.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## $TNT$peterle (20. Dezember 2008)

Ok, Rohloff ist ein Argument. Ich würde dann aber auch eher wechselbare Ausfallenden bevorzugen. Wie böser_wolf schon gesagt hat, könnte man damit diverse Achssysteme (womöglich auch normalen SSP) und prinzipiell auch eine direkte Aufnahme unterschiedlicher Bremsscheibengrößen anbieten.
Aber meinen Bedürfnissen genügt der Rahmen schon so, wie er momentan konstruiert ist.


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Dezember 2008)

äähm ... noch was :

Bitte für normalen Steuersatz 1-1/8 oder 1.5 auslegen, aber kein Integrated Zeugs ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## chris84 (21. Dezember 2008)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> äähm ... noch was :
> 
> Bitte für normalen Steuersatz 1-1/8 oder 1.5 auslegen, aber kein Integrated Zeugs ...
> 
> ...



ich denke und hoffe dass Bergwerk da seiner Linie treu bleiben wird 

Exzenter-Innenlager würde ich auch bevorzugen, das Bike käme für mich auch nur mit Rohloff in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLichti (21. Dezember 2008)

> [ich denke und hoffe dass Bergwerk da seiner Linie treu bleiben wird /QUOTE]
> 
> wird sich wohl eher ändern.... Hatte neulich einen der ersten "neuen" LSD Rahmen zum Aufbau hier; mit Sem.-integriertem Steuerrohr.
> Dafür hat aber der Rahmen mal locker 350-400 g weniger gewogen als die "Pforzheimer"-Serie...
> ...


----------



## gurkenfolie (23. Dezember 2008)

bitte keinen integrierten steuersatz!


----------



## SLichti (24. Dezember 2008)

... Ich habs nicht in der Hand..., sorry
Hier mal hinschreiben wenns jemand stört:
Kontakt

Außer die "[email protected]"-Adi

rideOn und schönes Fest


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Dezember 2008)

SLichti schrieb:


> ... Ich habs nicht in der Hand..., sorry
> Hier mal hinschreiben wenns jemand stört:
> Kontakt
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe ja wohl, dass der Initiator dieses Threads auch die Antworten auf seine geistigen Ergüsse mit in die Bastelstube nimmt.

Mit Integrated Headset wäre der Rahmen für mich sofort raus aus dem Rennen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (24. Dezember 2008)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> ...................................geistigen Ergüsse...............
> lg
> Wolfgang




was soll das bitte ? Hast Du irgendein Problem ?


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (24. Dezember 2008)

in der Tat steht nicht fest wie der Rahmen letztendlich gebaut wird.
Aus heutiger Sicht sieht es wie folgt aus:

Integradet Headset
Steckachse Hinten
1.5er Steuerrohr 

oder eine klassische Variante mit:

1 1/8 Steuerrohr
Aheadset Steuersatz
normalen Ausfallenden
optional eine Rohloff- SingleSpeed Version !!!


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Dezember 2008)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> was soll das bitte ? Hast Du irgendein Problem ?



Nö ! Aber schön, dass Du unsere Vorschläge auch liest 

Ich halte nur nichts von den Integrated Headsets und fahre lieber Chris King. (Wie auch an meinen bisherigen Bikes, incl. Mercury)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (24. Dezember 2008)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Nö ! Aber schön, dass Du unsere Vorschläge auch liest
> 
> Ich halte nur nichts von den Integrated Headsets und fahre lieber Chris King. (Wie auch an meinen bisherigen Bikes, incl. Mercury)
> 
> ...



hat sich irgendwie so gelesen !

Es gibt "Pro" und "Contra" zum Thema Integrierter Steuersätze.
Ich denke sie werden sich im Zuge immer weiter voransschreitender Systemintegration langfristig durchsetzen.

Ja und ich gebe Dir recht, ein Chris King ist was schon was besonderes.......

aber Stillstand bedeutet Rückschritt........das ist meine persönliche Meinung ! 

weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem MERCURY und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.
RK


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Dezember 2008)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> hat sich irgendwie so gelesen !
> 
> Es gibt "Pro" und "Contra" zum Thema Integrierter Steuersätze.
> Ich denke sie werden sich im Zuge immer weiter voransschreitender Systemintegration langfristig durchsetzen.
> ...



1.5 wäre demnach ja ein normales Standardsteuerrohr in dem ich auch einen Chris King etc. verbauen kann .... oder ?

... in diesen Fällen bin ich gerne etwas Rückständig 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## XC_Freund (24. Dezember 2008)

Grundsätzlich liebe ich auch meine normalen King Steuersätze.
Mann muß aber sagen, dass heut wirklich nichts gegen die semiintegrierten spricht.
Vorallem könnte man das SL mit einem schönen kurzen Steuerrohr in eine ordentliche Racegeometrie bringen.
So ein renoviertes LSD mit konivizierten Rohren, integriertem Steuerrohr, asymetrischer Schwinge um die Kräfte des seitlichen Dämpfer besser in den Rahmen zu bringen, etwas weniger Komfortgeometrie des Hinterbaus und als Hauptlager ein großes Gleit- oder Wälzlager. Mein Gott, könnte echt gefährlich für mein Konto werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (1. Januar 2009)

XC_Freund schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich liebe ich auch meine normalen King Steuersätze.
> Mann muß aber sagen, dass heut wirklich nichts gegen die semiintegrierten spricht.
> Vorallem könnte man das SL mit einem schönen kurzen Steuerrohr in eine ordentliche Racegeometrie bringen.
> So ein renoviertes LSD mit konivizierten Rohren, integriertem Steuerrohr, asymetrischer Schwinge um die Kräfte des seitlichen Dämpfer besser in den Rahmen zu bringen, etwas weniger Komfortgeometrie des Hinterbaus und als Hauptlager ein großes Gleit- oder Wälzlager. Mein Gott, könnte echt gefährlich für mein Konto werden.



Semiintegration ist ja nicht voellig integriert. Ist die Bechertiefe beim semiintegrierten Steuersatz ausreichend, ist er fuer ein CC-Hardtail sicher ausreichend, aber bei 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr haette ich lieber einen klassischen Aheadset Steuersatz.

Integrierte Steuersaetze lassen sich billiger produzieren, mechanisch aber stehen sie den klassischen Aheadset Steuersaetzen nach - da reicht einfachste Oberstufenphysik (wenn ueberhaupt noetig), um sich das klar zu machen.
Die Industrie versucht bedauerlicherweise mit proaktiven gesponsorten Tests ein anderes Bild zu zeichenen - man luegt sich die Welt eben sehr oft schoen.

Oh, mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass Bremssattelaufnahme dem IS2000 Standard entspricht. Wo man hinsieht vollzieht sich bei den meisten Rahmenbauern ein Paradigmenwechsel hin zum Postmount (in diesem Falle ist dies eine Evolution!).


----------



## supasini (2. Januar 2009)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> So Ã¤hnlich mit X-12 Steckachse............und 1.5er Steuerrohr......  hier der PROTOTYPE !!!!
> Und bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt, es wÃ¤re "irgendein Nachbau, muss ich aufklÃ¤ren. Die Konstruktionszeichnung hierfÃ¼r gibt es schon seit Anfang 2006 !!!



So ganz neu ist die Idee aber nicht - und wenn das Konzept auch stark an Liteville 101 erinnert  (das war doch gemeint, mein Vergleich im anderen Faden mit dem 901, oder?)
Ist aber nicht schlimm, warum sollen gute Konzepte nicht von verschiedenen Firmen verwirklicht werden?

Ich fahre so nen Rahmen und bin von der Geo und den Fahreigenschaften begeistert. FÃ¼r wichtig halte ich:


ISCG fÃ¼r die Hammerschmidt-Fraktion bzw. fÃ¼r KeFÃ¼
niedrig angesetztes Oberrohr, aber beim L-Rahmen nicht zu niedriges Sitzrohr und so stabil, dass 10 cm SattelstÃ¼tzeneinstecktiefe ausreichen (18" ist schon grenzwertig, da gibt es z.B. fÃ¼r meine BeinlÃ¤nge ein echtes Problem: ich kann eigentlich keine verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze mehr fahren, da ich nur 9 statt der gefoderten 10 cm Einstecktiefe hinbekomme...)
Nicht wie beim Liteville 34.9er Sitzrohr, sondern 31.6 (die StÃ¼tze ist komfortabler) (oder: ausreichend lange HÃ¼lsen direkt mitliefern!)
Wechselbare und verschiebbare Ausfaller, kein Exzentertretlager (vgl. das Mr. Hyde von identiti)
FÃ¼r das Drehmoment der Rohloff ausreichend dimensionierte linke Sitzstrebe (beim Brockenrocken hab ich mal wieder einen dort gebrochenen Rohloffrahmen gesehen, ein trauriger Anblick)
NÃ¤gel mit KÃ¶pfen: keine Geo von 100-140, sondern eher von 120-160. D.h., auf 140er Gabeln optimiert, dabei flachen Lenkwinkel aber hinreichend steilen Sitzwinkel.
Mind. einen Flaschenhalter (hat mein FR-Hardtail nicht, das nervt!)

Wenn ihr dann noch das Gewicht halten kÃ¶nnt (real in Gr. L = 610er virtuelles Oberrohr unter 2 kg) und nen interessanten Preis hinbekommt (unter 500 â¬) - dann ist das ein richtig interesantes Rad

Ach so: mein Rahmen hat exakt die Geo vom 101 in L, ist "etwas" billiger (ca. 1/3 vom 101), aber 1 kg schwerer


----------



## chris84 (2. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ihr dann noch das Gewicht halten könnt (real in Gr. L = 610er virtuelles Oberrohr unter 2 kg) und nen interessanten Preis hinbekommt (unter 500 ) - dann ist das ein richtig interesantes Rad
> ...


unter 500 made by Bergwerk in Germany halte ich für sehr unrealistisch 
aber ich hätte nix dagegen


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Januar 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> unter 500 made by Bergwerk in Germany halte ich für sehr unrealistisch
> aber ich hätte nix dagegen



seh ich auch so handmade in d-land  für 500euro na klar

und das sagt der supasini  der einen taiwanrahmen für 1800euro fährt
und der hardtail rahmen von der gleichen firma 850euro kost


nix gegen liteville  nur mal drüber nachdenken wo wer schweisst


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Januar 2009)

vergleichsweise:

Ein Alutech Cheap Trick Rahmen kostet 499 Euro, handgeschweißt in Deutschland. Ein Richi kriegt sowas auch für noch weniger geld hin.

Einen Liteville, also den prototyp des überpreisten Taiwan Bombers, würde ich nicht unbedingt als Benchmark nehmen...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Januar 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> vergleichsweise:
> 
> Ein Alutech Cheap Trick Rahmen kostet 499 Euro, handgeschweißt in Deutschland. Ein Richi kriegt sowas auch für noch weniger geld hin.
> 
> ...


punkt für dich 

richi schweisst aber nicht mehr alles selbst soweit ich weiss


----------



## Da Anhänger (2. Januar 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> vergleichsweise:
> 
> Ein Alutech Cheap Trick Rahmen kostet 499 Euro, handgeschweißt in Deutschland. Ein Richi kriegt sowas auch für noch weniger geld hin.
> 
> ...



dafür lässt Alutech soweit ich das weiß alle CNC-Teile in taiwan fertigen was den preis auch entschieden drückt..normal..was und ob an enm hardtail von dem kerl dran is weiß ich allerdings nich.nur sovei ein Kolege von mir fährt so ein grunzding von dem (wildsau hardride FR) verzeih mir blos wenn die rahemnbezeichnung nicht stimmt! und bei dem is auch einiges an frässazchen dran was den hinterbau anbelangt...ein ganzer arsch aus taiwan...sehr vel für Handmade in germany!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Januar 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> dafür lässt Alutech soweit ich das weiß alle CNC-Teile in taiwan fertigen was den preis auch entschieden drückt..normal..was und ob an enm hardtail von dem kerl dran is weiß ich allerdings nich.nur sovei ein Kolege von mir fährt so ein grunzding von dem (wildsau hardride FR) verzeih mir blos wenn die rahemnbezeichnung nicht stimmt! und bei dem is auch einiges an frässazchen dran was den hinterbau anbelangt...ein ganzer arsch aus taiwan...sehr vel für Handmade in germany!



ich schätze mal das alle rohre aus taiwan kommen (wie bei jedem anderen auch). Insbesondere die 8 Kant oberrohre kommen aus taiwan weil ihm hier niemand sowas machen kann (hat er mal in seinem taiwan reisebericht geschrieben) 

Bei den frästeilen bin ich mal ziemlich zuversichtlich das zumindest der größte teil von heimischen zulieferern kommt 

anbei - cnc fräsen kostet da drüben auch geld. Ich schätze er ist noch bei seiner alten Devise das er das auslagert was ihm hier keiner machen kann/will. (hatte er auch irgendwo mal runter geschrieben)

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: bitte schreib mal einigermaßen deutlich, den kauderwelsch kann ja keiner lesen!


----------



## supasini (4. Januar 2009)

schÃ¶n und gut. Aber was ist der Vorteil von "in Deutschland geschweiÃt"? 

Ich sprach nur davon, wann der Rahmen FÃR MICH interssant wird. Da ist tatsÃ¤chlich Liteville MEINE Benchmark: damit das Bergwerk FÃR MICH interessant wird muss es deutlich billiger als das Liteville sein - sonst kauf ich mir nen Liteville-Rahmen (oder eben ein Brave, s.o., der Rahmen hat mich gerade mal 270 â¬ gekostet )

FÃ¼r Bergwerk-Fans sieht das natÃ¼rlich anders aus, bei denen wird's eher umgekert sein: ein billiger Taiwan-Schrott wie Liteville wird dann erst interessant, wenn er leichter und billige als ein in BRD hergestelltes aus gutem deutschen Alu gebautes Bergwerk ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.O.B. (4. Januar 2009)

Der Vorteil von "in Deutschland geschweißt" ist eigentlich nur der, dass man flexibel & kurzfristig auf Kundenwünsche eingehen kann. Das ist eigendlich auch die einzige Chance, die BW hat, um in Zukunft zu bestehen und evtl. höhere VK-Preise zu rechtfertigen. Nur Nischenprodukte anzubieten nach dem Motto "wir bauen das was Liteville nicht bauen will" wird nicht reichen. Ich glaube auch, dass es für das BW-Comeback nicht gut ist, wenn hier die gleichen Diskussionen entfacht werden wie bei Rocky Mountain...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> schön und gut. Aber was ist der Vorteil von "in Deutschland geschweißt"?
> 
> Ich sprach nur davon, wann der Rahmen FÜR MICH interssant wird. Da ist tatsächlich Liteville MEINE Benchmark: damit das Bergwerk FÜR MICH interessant wird muss es deutlich billiger als das Liteville sein - sonst kauf ich mir nen Liteville-Rahmen (oder eben ein Brave, s.o., der Rahmen hat mich gerade mal 270  gekostet )
> 
> Für Bergwerk-Fans sieht das natürlich anders aus, bei denen wird's eher umgekert sein: ein billiger Taiwan-Schrott wie Liteville wird dann erst interessant, wenn er leichter und billige als ein in BRD hergestelltes aus gutem deutschen Alu gebautes Bergwerk ist.



deutsches alu. haha. witzbold.

Kinesis und Easton sind so zwei Fabelworte die wohl bei jedem Rahmenbauer auf den Kartons stehen  

Zumindest in einem Dorf in Niedersachsen stapeln sich die Kartons mit Easton Sticker und asiatischen Schriftzeichen 

im Endeffekt gehts bei Made in Germany für mich auch darum das ichs dem betreffenden direkt ins Gesicht werfen kann wenns kaputt ist,
das ich damit der einheimischen Wirtschaft (ich weiß, blaaaa) was gutes tue und damit hier arbeitsplätze sichere.

außerdem sind so kleine firmen auch oft innovationsschmieden. 

Sag mir mal wer z.B. außer Alutech nen derart variablen Rahmen wie die Enduro Sau anbietet (und sag jetzt bitte nicht 901, sonst kotz ich auf meine Tastatur).  Ich glaube der Keiler XA ist auch recht konkurrenzbefreit. 

Nicolai ist ne Innovationsschmiede, daran gibts nix zu rütteln.

Von Wiesmann kommt mit das geilste Titan überhaupt.

Zonenschein  macht richtig geile Sachen.

Bergwerk (war zumindest mal) eine Innovationsschmiede. 

Das ist für mich das worum es bei "Made in Germany" geht. nicht darum woher der mann jetzt seine Rohre dafür bezieht sondern ob auch was dahinter steht. 

Gut. Liteville mag innovativ sein. Aber es ist und bleibt eine Coladose taiwanesicher Fertigung mit Null Individualität. Dafür würd ich kein Geld investieren wenn ich für die Gleiche Kohle nen kein deut schlechteren Maßrahmen aus deutschen Landen haben könnte... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## F.O.B. (5. Januar 2009)

"Ins Gesicht werfen" -  schön und gut, ist aber immer ein Problem wenn bei einer Firma alle Nase lang der Bestitzer wechselt...
Ich stimme zu, dass kleine Bikefirmen oft Innovationsschmieden sind. Leider bringen diese Schmieden Produkte auf den Markt, die nicht ausgereift sind und man sich wünscht, den ach so tollen Service nicht so oft in Anspruch nehmen zumüssen.


----------



## supasini (5. Januar 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Dafür würd ich kein Geld investieren wenn ich für die Gleiche Kohle nen kein deut schlechteren Maßrahmen aus deutschen Landen haben könnte...



Stimme 100% zu - nur bekomme ich für die gleiche Kohle keinen annähernd so guten Rahmen wie den 301er, egal, wo er gefertigt wird.



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Gut. Liteville mag innovativ sein. Aber es ist und bleibt eine Coladose taiwanesicher Fertigung mit Null Individualität.



Merkst du, dass du dir widersprichst?
Aber mal im Ernst: mir haben die Bergwerks früher wirklich gut gefallen (Lutz Scheffer-Zeiten). Ich hab mir damals aus Vernunfts- und Geldgründen ein Canyon, also ein Großserien-Bergwerk  gekauft. 3 Rahmenbrüche in 2 Jahren. Von Bergwerk (früher) kenne ich auch durchaus Probleme mit der Fertigungsqualität. Von taiwanesischen Spitzenschweißern nicht. Mir ist kein Rahmenbruch eines Litevilles bekannt.
Der Wiederverkaufwert ist enorm, die Wiedererkennungsfähigkeit der Litevilles auch (das ist ja nun wirklich ein Zeichen für Individualität, oder?)

Ich will hier aber wirklich nicht auf die Diskussion LV vs. Bergwerk raus, ich habe Sympathien für die Firma Bergwerk und bin sehr gespannt auf die neuen Bikes, deshalb beteilige ich mich in diesen Freds.

AM-HT sind ein Trend, der sehr sinnvoll ist, siehe meinen Post oben.
Die momentante Produktrange von Bergwerk ist aber ehrlichgesagt (bis auf das Tandem) ziemlich ...

LSD war mal innovativ, aber 3100 g für nen 125 mm-Rahmen? Viel zu schwer! Mercury und Faunus sind schön, teuer und bis auf das Mercury SL in meinen Augen zu schwer - aber nicht innovativ. Insofern freue ich mich auf die neuen Modelle, die wesentlich interessanter aussehen als so ein altbackendes Design wie das Faunus. Zur Zeit ist leider das einzig besondere die Lackierung. Und da ich hartanodisierte Rahmen bevorzugen würde (ist die technisch bessere Lösung, die gleichzeitig noch richtig Gewicht spart!) nützt mir das auch nix.

Ich hoffe, dass das neue Bergwerk mit innovativen und hochwertigen Produkten wieder als kleine Manufaktur ein Wort im deutschen MTB-Geschäft mitreden wird. Die Frage ist: technische Innovationen, ausgeklügelte High-End-Produkte und entsprechender Preis oder eher Mid-Price und dafür eine nicht ganz so große Entwicklungsarbeit? Ich bin sehr gespannt! 

(und noch ein kleiner Absatz zu "warum Liteville": Michi Grätz und Jo Klieber haben sich absolut der technischen Perfektion verschrieben. Das hat seinen Preis, ist teils sehr unsenimental (warum in BRD schweißen lassen, wenn Taiwanesen es handwerklich perfekt machen?) - aber seit ich wo es geht Produkte von Syntace fahre, habe ich fast noch keine Probleme mit diesen gehabt, bei den wenigen Probs wurde mir extrem schnell, unaufgeregt und für mich immer kostenlos geholfen  Das (technische Perfektion, schlichtes, klares Design, sehr strenge Qualitätskontrollen, aber auch entsprechender Preis) wäre der Weg, der Bergwerk für mich persönlich auch zu einem echten Konkurrenten machen könnte, aber ist nicht zwingend - es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten!)
Ich will nämlich keine Fahrräder irgendnem Hersteller ins Gesicht werfen, das hat mich bei meinen Canyons extrem angenervt. Es ist superätzend, wenn man auf dem alpencross am dritten Tag mit Rahmenbruch auf dem Pfitscherjoch steht. Wenn dann die Garantieabwicklung auch noch 6 Wochen dauert, der Rahmen nach einem Jahr das nächste Mal gebrochen ist,...
Lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und fahren!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Januar 2009)

Es gibt genug bikes die ähnlich gut laufen wie das 301, der Rahmen ist gut, aber so unendlich toll wie er gemacht wird,  ist er auch wieder nicht. 

Syntace macht für geile Produkte, Lenker/Vorbau kommen bei mir seit jeher von Syntace, den Rahmen kann ich aber nix anfangen. Insbeondere mit dem 301 nicht, da hat ich nach ner Probefahrt genug. 

Klaro, tolle Verarbeitung haste, guten Hinterbau haste, wiedererkennungswert" unter foren nutzern und qia kennern  ist auch immens hoch. Und? mir latte. wiederverkaufswert ist genau so toll/beschissen wie bei anderen wertigen rahmen auch. Der verlust in dem hobby ist halt immens. Würden diese Gründe reichen 1800 Euro in Taiwan alu zu blättern? Nö. Nicht wenn ich dafür auch ein Nicolai kriege... (Helius CC, und das ist ein besserer Rahmen als das Liteville, zumindest meiner erFAHRung nach). Und den seltsamen Fanclub spar ich mir so auch aus 

*Und jetzt zum Bergwerk Hardtail:

Der prototyp schaut mE nach noch nach gar nix aus. Ich bin gespannt wie es mit dem Projekt weiter geht. Der Rahmen ist interessant, die Geo wäre mal nett zu wissen. Wie der Rahmen ausschaut wenn er die richtigen Gussets, Frästeile und auch das 1.5 Steuerrohr trägt bleibt abzuwarten. 

ich bin gespannt. *


----------



## gurkenfolie (5. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> (und noch ein kleiner Absatz zu "warum Liteville": Michi Grätz und Jo Klieber haben sich absolut der technischen Perfektion verschrieben.



...die machen auch Dellen ins sitzrohr, damit der umwerfer platz hat.
echte perfektion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (5. Januar 2009)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> ...die machen auch Dellen ins sitzrohr, damit der umwerfer platz hat.
> echte perfektion.


Ich musste schonmal an einem Umwerfer feilen, damit er an einem Liteville funktioniert hat... 
abgesehen davon, dass an einem Liteville gar kein brauchbarer Umwerfer zu montieren ist (E-Type ist KEIN brauchbarer Umwerfer, er hält nicht. Haltbare Umwerfer haben die Befestigungsschelle oben...)

und das sind dinge, von denen ich hoffe, dass Bergwerk sie zu vermeiden weiß.


----------



## MG (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo Nörgler und Pöbler,
eigentlich bin ich immer bemührt den Leuten im Forum genau zu erklären warum, was, wir wie machen.
Aber manchen geht es wohl gar nicht darum etwas erklärt zu bekommen. Vielmehr geht es ihnen darum etwas "madig" zu reden und "herum zu pöbeln". Das liegt zum einen daran dass ihr wohl wirklich ein Bike habt mit dem ihr 100% zufrieden seid. Und zum anderen wohl aber an mängelhaftem technischem Verständniss, bzw. Wissen. 
Einen anderen Schluss lassen gewisse Aussagen von Euch nicht zu.
Ich hoffe das war nicht zu hart, aber das musste sein.
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (5. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo Nörgler und Pöbler,
> eigentlich bin ich immer bemührt den Leuten im Forum genau zu erklären warum, was, wir wie machen.
> Aber manchen geht es wohl gar nicht darum etwas erklärt zu bekommen. Vielmehr geht es ihnen darum etwas "madig" zu reden und "herum zu pöbeln". Das liegt zum einen daran dass ihr wohl wirklich ein Bike habt mit dem ihr 100% zufrieden seid. Und zum anderen wohl aber an mängelhaftem technischem Verständniss, bzw. Wissen.
> Einen anderen Schluss lassen gewisse Aussagen von Euch nicht zu.
> ...



DANKE


----------



## F.O.B. (6. Januar 2009)

@[email protected] & [email protected]: Ich wünsche Euch, dass Ihr immer das letzte Wort habt. Was anderes hättet Ihr auch nicht verdient.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (6. Januar 2009)

Zitat Anfang
*"im Endeffekt gehts bei Made in Germany für mich auch darum das ichs dem betreffenden direkt ins Gesicht werfen kann wenns kaputt ist"* 
Zitat Ende

habt Ihr ansonsten keine Möglichkeit Euren Frust oder Eurer Aggresivität Luft zu machen. Geht ne Stunde biken........wenn das nicht hilft geht zum Arzt, aber verschont dieses Forum bitte von Euren unqualifizierten, kindlichen provilierungsgeilen Sprüchen. Sucht Euch, ich appeliere an Euren Restverstand, eine andere Platform dafür und erspart mir und den Mitlesern Euren Kommentar. BITTE !


----------



## Freistiler (6. Januar 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Studie warum ausgerechnet BW, LV und Votec-Fahrer so verblendet sind? Würde mich echt interessieren!


----------



## raffic (6. Januar 2009)

Verblendet nennst du das? Ich sag dazu nur: Wir sind einfach die besten, die größten, die aller coolsten, wir sind so spitze das wir das selbst gar nicht packen können. Ich find gar keine Worte um uns zu beschreiben.
Aber diese Studie würd mich dann auch mal interessieren warum das so ist!


----------



## supasini (6. Januar 2009)

seh ich anders: weil ich selber so ein Looser bin kauf ich mir einfach das beste Fahrrad der Welt und alle Frauen fliegen auf mich (heißt auch "Der Liteville-Effekt") Wenn man natürlich ein Bergwerk mit nem Liteville kombiniert (raffic), dann flippen auch die Kerle noch aus. M.W. hat es noch niemand gewagt, zusätzlich ein Votec zu besitzen, vermutlich kommt es dann zu einer Quantensingularität.
(und von Nicolai und Alutech will ich gar nicht anfangen, dann hebe ich völlig ab!)


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (6. Januar 2009)

ich fuhr schon ein VOTEC C9, ein NICOLAI Bass CC, ein BERGWERK Faunus LSD und ein LITEVILLE 301.......allerdings nicht zur gleichen Zeit. Boah, da hab ich aber Glück gehabt


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Januar 2009)

@RK @ BERGWERK

ich stell mal ne frage die hier scheinbar nicht passt

SCHON WEITER AN DEM HARDTAILRAHMEN  GEBASTELT???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Januar 2009)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> Zitat Anfang
> *"im Endeffekt gehts bei Made in Germany für mich auch darum das ichs dem betreffenden direkt ins Gesicht werfen kann wenns kaputt ist"*
> Zitat Ende
> 
> habt Ihr ansonsten keine Möglichkeit Euren Frust oder Eurer Aggresivität Luft zu machen. Geht ne Stunde biken........wenn das nicht hilft geht zum Arzt, aber verschont dieses Forum bitte von Euren unqualifizierten, kindlichen provilierungsgeilen Sprüchen. Sucht Euch, ich appeliere an Euren Restverstand, eine andere Platform dafür und erspart mir und den Mitlesern Euren Kommentar. BITTE !



Übertreibung ist ein Stilmittel. Genau wie Ironie, Satire, Sarkasmus.

Beleidigung ist kein Stilmittel, du solltest noch ein wenig an der Anwendung feilen bevor du anderen vorwirfst kein Leben zu haben.

Geh mal ne Runde im Schnee spatzieren, kühlt das Gemüt 

MfG
Stefan

P.S. Der Zitatbutton ist unten rechts


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. Januar 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Geh mal ne Runde im Schnee spatzieren, kühlt das Gemüt



aber:

iss keinen gelben schnee!


----------



## Optimizer (7. Januar 2009)

Geil, wie so ein eigentlich interessanter Fred an Niveau verlieren kann...

Jetzt aber zurück zum Thema. Ich finde so einen Rahmen generell interessant. Wer in meine Fotos schaut, erkennt, dass ich sowas ähnliches in "Stahl" fahre, also hab ich schon ein paar Erfahrungswerte. Deshalb meine Fragen/Anregungen/"Anmerkungen":


>


- Das sieht eng aus. Was wird man denn maximal als Hinterreifen reinbekommen? Als AM-Hardtail sollte da bitte ETRTO 62-559 möglich sein!?!


RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> Welches Gewicht ist für den Rahmen angepeilt? zur Zeit haben wir 1860gr. bei Rahmengröße "L"


- Das finde ich absolut  Der Rahmen sollte stabil sein, 2kg sollte er aber nicht wiegen. Weiß man schon was über das Gewicht in M? Wie groß wird eigentlich "M" bzw. "L" ausfallen? Die AM- bzw. FR-HT-Rahmen der Konkurrenz haben ja meistens nur Sitzrohrhöhe um die 16" in M, was ich aber nicht schlimm finde, denn das man Platz um mit dem Bike "arbeiten" zu können...


SLichti schrieb:


> Sollte das Projekt Enduro-HT realisiert werden muß, um noch einigermassen die Tourentauglichkeit aufrecht zu erhalten, das Steuerrohr kürzer werden um die "großen" Gabeln in einen noch erträglichen Lenkwinkel unterzubringen. Die Lösungen die ich bisher gesehen habe lassen sich etwas "bescheiden" bergauf fahren... Und nicht jeder montiert ne absenkbare Gabel!


- Genau hier könnte man sich streiten... das Steuerrohr an meinem AM-HT misst 105mm, was ich als relativ kurz empfinde. Ich fahre mit ner RS Pike (140mm). Als ich die ersten paar Mal unterwegs war, war ich zuerst begeistert wie gut das Bike trotz 140mm klettert. Dafür hatte ich in verblockten Bergab-Abschnitte das Gefühl, dass können niemals 140mm sein. Sprich: an steilen Stufen unerwartet Überschlaggefühl. 
Fazit: Als AM-HT darf das Steuerrohr kurz sein, um gut touren zu können (dann könnt man aber auch ein 120mm-HT fahren!?!), sprechen wir allerdings bei dem BW-Rahmen von einem möglichen Enduro- bzw- FR-HT (sprich härterer Einsatz), dann bitte das Steuerrohr nicht zu kurz, denn dann reicht auch ne 140er Gabel....


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (7. Januar 2009)

der Rahmen wiegt zur Zeit in Größe "L" und gepulvert 1930 gr.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Januar 2009)

Gibts schon grobe Geometriedaten für uns?


----------



## rastalanda (7. Januar 2009)

bitter, bitter ...

... hat die erste seite solcher freds noch informationsgehalt, verflacht ab seite 2 regelmäßig das niveau und selbsternannte experten geben nonsens von sich und meinen, dies sei ironie ...

... ich kann sowohl herrn kupper als als auch herrn grätz verstehen ... ein jeder wäre wahrscheinlich angepisst, solchen müll zu lesen ... wenn der müll aber die eigene firma disst, kann man nicht anders, als den nörglern und pöblern ne stunde biken zu empfehlen, in der hoffnung diese seien dann etwas heruntergekühlt ...

... insofern bitte ich im namen des lesevergnügens um sachlichkeit, was kommentare a la "iss keinen gelben schnee" etc. ausschließt !!

Danke.


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Januar 2009)

wenn ich mir das bild so anschau    
WIELANG sind die kettenstreben? 
da gehts noch ne ganze ecke kürzer ??!!!
zum spielen fühlen sich 410 bis max 425 besser an
ich fahr an meinem 2souls  410 und das ding is wendig wie sau


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Januar 2009)

rastalanda schrieb:


> bitter, bitter ...
> 
> ... hat die erste seite solcher freds noch informationsgehalt, verflacht ab seite 2 regelmäßig das niveau und selbsternannte experten geben nonsens von sich und meinen, dies sei ironie ...
> 
> ...



Da kann ich mich leider nur anschließen....

Gruss
chris


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mich jetzt doch für das Nicolai Argon FR entschieden und mein Mercury-Rahmen geht ab sofort in die E-Bucht ..... 

so long meine lieben Bergwerker !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Januar 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> mein Mercury-Rahmen geht ab sofort in die E-Bucht .....



musst doch nichts "verschenken". Behalte Ihn doch als Andenken, bekommst eh nichts mehr dafür..................


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. Januar 2009)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> musst doch nichts "verschenken". Behalte Ihn doch als Andenken, bekommst eh nichts mehr dafür..................



Irgendwann ist das Lager voll und man braucht Platz für andere Sachen die einem besser ins Konzept passen. 
(Rein aus technischer Sicht)

Mal sehen was der Name Bergwerk noch wert ist ....

Hab übrigens heute meinen King Steelset aus UK für 122 Euros bekommen - der Verfall des GBP hat da auch seine guten Seiten.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## F.O.B. (28. Januar 2009)

@Rocklandbiker: Mein Restverstand sagt mir, das hier etwas nicht stimmt! Das sind Worte einer Privatperson, aber nicht eines BW'lers. Hast Du wieder das Handtuch geschmissen?
@wolfi 1: Nur die jüngeren BW-Rahmen sind Geldvernichtungsmaschinen. Ich denke, dass Dein Rahmen noch ein akzeptablen Preis erzielt.


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. Januar 2009)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> @wolfi 1: Nur die jüngeren BW-Rahmen sind Geldvernichtungsmaschinen. Ich denke, dass Dein Rahmen noch ein akzeptablen Preis erzielt.



Das vermute ich auch 
Frei nach Kaiser Franz : schaun mer mal !

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Mrrabbit (11. Februar 2009)

Wann kann man den Prototypen denn in Heedfeld bewundern?

Grüße
Marc


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (12. Februar 2009)

momentan nicht das er sich im Fotostudio befindet.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (21. Februar 2009)

rastalanda schrieb:


> bitter, bitter ...
> 
> ... hat die erste seite solcher freds noch informationsgehalt, verflacht ab seite 2 regelmäßig das niveau und selbsternannte experten geben nonsens von sich und meinen, dies sei ironie ...
> 
> ...



In einigen Fachlektüren steht unter 'Medienkompetenz', daß man das Wesentliche vom Unwesentlichen trennen können muß. Wenn man in Foren wie diesem mit einem bunten Querschnitt über alle sozialen und geistigen Schichten des Landes vertreten sieht, sind entsprechend viele Beiträge eben auch unterhalb der eigenen 'Belichtung'.
Eigentlich wäre es ja so gesehen noch harmlos, jedoch ist das Lesen eine von der Zeit abhängige Funktion und so vergeudet man sehr viel Zeit mit den Ergüssen von Zeitgenossen, die man sonst geflissentlich ignorieren würde. 

Es wird zeit sich in 'Clubs' zu organisieren ...


----------



## SLichti (21. Februar 2009)

@eisenfaust
Hattest Du heute deinen philosophischen Samstag??

rideOn


----------



## rastalanda (22. Februar 2009)

Eisenfaust schrieb:


> In einigen Fachlektüren steht unter 'Medienkompetenz', daß man das Wesentliche vom Unwesentlichen trennen können muß. Wenn man in Foren wie diesem mit einem bunten Querschnitt über alle sozialen und geistigen Schichten des Landes vertreten sieht, sind entsprechend viele Beiträge eben auch unterhalb der eigenen 'Belichtung'.
> Eigentlich wäre es ja so gesehen noch harmlos, jedoch ist das Lesen eine von der Zeit abhängige Funktion und so vergeudet man sehr viel Zeit mit den Ergüssen von Zeitgenossen, die man sonst geflissentlich ignorieren würde.
> 
> Es wird zeit sich in 'Clubs' zu organisieren ...






... nun eisenfaust, auch wenn es nur eine abschließende rhetorische frage war: wie sollten wir denn die eintrittskriterien für diesen 'club' gestalten ... kopie des abizeugnisses oder des hochschulabschlusses ? oder nen eignungstest ? 

mmh ... ich fürchte, wir müssen solch zeitraubenden ergüsse akzeptieren und ihnen wahrscheinlich mit einer anderen teilkompetenz des umgangs mit medien begegnen - querlesen und als geistigen müll aussortieren - und immermal auf ihre geistige tieffliegerei hinweisen, in der hoffnung, dass diese hochbelichteten zeitgenossen das forum wechseln ...

... patrick


----------



## F.O.B. (22. Februar 2009)

@eisenfaust: Was machst Du, wenn Dir das TV-Programm nicht gefällt? Schaltest Du um oder ab? Denkst Du über die Gründung eines Spartensenders nach oder verkaufst Du Deine Flimmerkiste?!


----------



## Eisenfaust (22. Februar 2009)

F.O.B. schrieb:


> @eisenfaust: Was machst Du, wenn Dir das TV-Programm nicht gefällt? Schaltest Du um oder ab? Denkst Du über die Gründung eines Spartensenders nach oder verkaufst Du Deine Flimmerkiste?!



Die Flimmerkiste landete schon vor Dekaden im Elektrograb. Aus guten Gründen!


----------



## F.O.B. (22. Februar 2009)

@Eisenfaust: Dann mach'doch das gleiche mit Deinem Computer.


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Februar 2009)

Kehrt doch einfach zum Thema zurück ...

Das wäre z.B., dass die Reifenfreiheit auf dem abgebildeten Yoke nicht sonderlich üppig aussieht.

lg
Wolfgang


----------

